# YAY I got a TT



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals

I get my 1.8 225 TT on saturday so I thought what a good idea and signed up to this forum and have been on it all week but my email broke and i didnt get my activation email till last night.

I have loads of questions which I will post in the relivant sections.

I already have my eye on the headlight upgrade that WAK has made.

Verrrrryyyy Nice!!!

-=Gerry=-


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gerry, Welcome to TTF, plenty of info on here.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you might want to join the TTOC as well www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Yellow I will check it out


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

i too like the headlight mod, but must stop spending lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard - posting some pics to 'show off' yer new motor is always a good option 8)

One thing though : you're gonna regret buying the TT - it's one off those things that you just can't let go off. Personally I'd rather sell a kidney if things get reeeeal bad for me in this 'recession' period, than sell the motor.


----------



## ANDY BEE (Jan 29, 2009)

Great stuff pal. I got mine 3 weeks ago I cant stop driving it ..LOVE IT


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gerry-TT said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> I get my 1.8 225 TT on saturday so I thought what a good idea and signed up to this forum and have been on it all week but my email broke and i didnt get my activation email till last night.
> 
> ...


welcome yea BTW forget the tv this bloody forum, it adictive !!!!


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcome messages

All I can say is "I BLOODY LOVE THIS CAR!!!"


----------

